# Pics of my 75 Gallon SA Tank



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

This is my 75 Gallon low tech planted South American tank. Not all of the fish are South American, but all of the cichlids are  Let me know what you think. I am not completely happy with the aquascaping yet, but I keep playing around with it. I am open to suggestions and would love some feedback 

My Stock List is as follows:

Apistogramma Hongsloi (male female pair)
Bolivian Rams (1 male, 2 females)
Blue Acara (sex unknown)
Platinum Angels (I think m/f pair, but they are too young to know for sure)
Turquoise Rainbows
Boesemani Rainbows
Burmese Border Loaches
Siamese Algae Eater
Bristlenose Pleco
King Tiger Pleco
Kuhli Loaches


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Interesting tank.. gonna be even moreso when everyone matures a bit. :thumb: . I also had the turq and boesm rainbows with bolivians at one point in my 72 gallon bow.. They made for a colorful tank.. Good luck with the setup.. I like it.. the only thing I would have done differently was use pfs in stead of the gravel so I could watch the bolivians sift.. but it looks good. I've never kept loaches and they look very interesting.. How long has everyone been together.. Do the bolivians get bothered by the loaches?? Have fun with the tank.. Sue


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Sue 

I love South American cichlids, but I am not a big fan of tetras, so I opted for the rainbows instead and so far I am very happy with them. The loaches got added in there when I sold one of my smaller tanks (planted asian community) and I didn't want to get rid of the loaches. They behave very similarly to cories and are very peaceful. Its fun to watch them play all over the tank. The Bolivians don't mind them at all thank goodness.

Everyone has been together in the tank for 3.5 months for the most part. I moved my angels in there from my 80 gallon a week or so ago and they love this tank. They shared my 80g with 2 other angel pairs, so things were a little cramped. I added the A. Hongsloi in on tuesday morning and so far so good. They are so tiny right now, but luckly they have been getting along with the other fish well and love to hang out in the front of the tank where I can see them.

I have thought of trying pool filter sand, but I am afraid of getting gas pockets. Do you have any suggestions on how to prevent this?


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Sue 

I love South American cichlids, but I am not a big fan of tetras, so I opted for the rainbows instead and so far I am very happy with them. The loaches got added in there when I sold one of my smaller tanks (planted asian community) and I didn't want to get rid of the loaches. They behave very similarly to cories and are very peaceful. Its fun to watch them play all over the tank. The Bolivians don't mind them at all thank goodness.

Everyone has been together in the tank for 3.5 months for the most part. I moved my angels in there from my 80 gallon a week or so ago and they love this tank. They shared my 80g with 2 other angel pairs, so things were a little cramped. I added the A. Hongsloi in on tuesday morning and so far so good. They are so tiny right now, but luckly they have been getting along with the other fish well and love to hang out in the front of the tank where I can see them.

I have thought of trying pool filter sand, but I am afraid of getting gas pockets. Do you have any suggestions on how to prevent this?


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. I have never had gas pocket issues in any of my pfs tanks. What I do is when I do water changes I use the python, after cleaning the **** off the sand surface, I use the python to suck up and stir the sand.. you can also use chop sticks.. I also think with the loaches they will be doing some sand moving also.. It's best to keep the sand fairly shallow except in planted areas and there the plants roots do the work for you.. My discus tank was pretty well planted with pfs and I never had a problem.. I think the gas is more of an issue if you use a sand that really compacts more than pfs and if you have it 4 inches deep everywhere and never stir it.. I just love the look of sand and find it keeps the tank cleaner than gravel.. I guess because you see what's building up and deal with it rather than it being below in the gravel.. But Your tanks looks good the way it is..
I used to love looking at my rainbows early in the morning.. They just seemed to glisten when the sun hit their bodies.. I had the boesm for quite some time after I gave away the turqs and they seemed to get along with everyone..
Good luck with your beautiful tank.. Sue


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

You have a really nice tank. Your plants look very healthy. :thumb:

If the "turquoise" rainbow you listed is the fish in the 5th photo, it's actually a "Neon Rainbow" or Melanotaenia praecox.
http://www.rainbowfishes.eu/gallery/v/m ... a/praecox/
I have 3 and they do glisten like Sue refers to.

I understand the sand issue for your rams but I like the gravel you have in your tank.
For a suggestion, I'm wondering if you could clear out an area in the slightly off-center middle front. Remove the gravel there and put sand in it's place...
It would be like a "cove with a beach" area for the rams to play and you could watch them. :wink:

With the mid-region lower toward the front, the aquascape would be an "up and down and up" flow along the horizon of the tank.

Or, do the above mentioned on the right end of the tank, making in a high (left) to low (right) flow with the open "beach cove on the right end...

These are just some observations, not ment to offend you at all. 
Your tank is well done, this is just a thought or two.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Alice,

Whoops, I forgot to add my Praecox Rainbows to the stock list. I only have two left, so I often forget that they are in there  I do have a school of turquoise rainbows too though.

Thanks for the suggestion about how to incorporate the sand. Getting all of the gravel out of the tank would be so hectic, but pushing it to the side to make room for sand would be so much easier. I actually did this on a small 10 gallon tank, but for some reason, I never thought to try it out on a larger one. Here is a pic of my 10 gallon that I had set up for a while. I think this is what you are talking about:










Thanks so much for the feedback, and if you think of anything else, let me know.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I think I spoke too soon in regards to the angels. I officially have a mated pair. They spawned today and layed their eggs on the filter intake. I am so excited that I lucked out with 3 pairs of angels (each pair is a different strain and they were unsexable when I got them). Hopefully with some practice, I'll have some babies


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Wonderful news! So fun to watch things develop. 
:fish: 
I have a question for you about your angels, if I may ask...
Are they agressive toward their tankmates if you keep a singleton? 
I'm sure individual "personalities" can vary, but what has your experience been?
I am curious because I'm _thinking_ about some changes, but for now I'm doing some research.
Shhh, please don't tell the guys in the African cichlid department that I've looked in on the SA folks.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I won't tell, lol :thumb: I actually have a tank of Africans and even though the fish are not completely mature yet, I am thinking of tearing it down because I have come to like SA cichlids so much more!

A single angel should not be aggressive towards tankmates. They actually get the most aggressive when you keep a mated pair, but as you can see, even mated pairs usually do fine with other fish in the tank. What kind of fish were you thinking of keeping with an angel?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

My Australian/New Guinea Rainbow tank is tall (24")
and I just kind of wondered...
The rainbow tank is very colorful and I like it the way it is, 
but I thought the shape of an angel would be an interesting addition and your platinum ones are lovely.
If it would be harmful to the angel, I wouldn't do it. As I said, this is just me wondering...


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

The angels do great with rainbows  A 24 inch tank would be wonderful for an angel. I would go for it.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks! I'll keep looking into it, right now I just saw your severum and the others
and some were in with angels. 
hummmm


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

No problem  Angels are deffinetly some of my favorite fish. I just added the severum into the other tank with my angels and so far things have been peaceful but I am not sure how it will work out long term.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm kind of worried about adding the severum, as beautiful as they are. 
My fear is it may tear up my plants, not that my plants are that great, but a 24" tall tank is hard go grow stuff in and it's doing pretty well, for now.
Think I'll get the angel and some corydoras instead. 

I've read that, if not planning for angels to breed, to get either 1 _*or*_ 6, because of aggression...
hummm, really... 6? I wonder if different colorations would be wise or all the same? At any rate, it'd be a tankfull.
I believe a singleton will do, any thoughts?

Sorry, ktluvsfish, I've wandered off topic.  
Are the angel eggs still doing ok? 
Have you added sand for the rams? Or do you not want to disturb them in hopes the eggs progress and hatch?


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah my sev has started to mess with some of my plants. I am trying my best to teach him to leave them alone. He doesn't eat them as much as he just pulls them out of the substrate. I may get some heavy rocks to place around the roots to keep them where I want them 

I would go with one angel. I got six and ended up with 3 males and 3 females and they all paired up. Trust me, they weren't very nice to each other once they grew up a bit. That is how my platinums ended up in this tank in the first place, lol.

My angels ate their eggs as most angels do the first time around. In fact, one of my pairs still eats their eggs every time. They should get the hang of it eventually 

I did add sand to my tank. Thanks so much for the suggestion. I'll try to post pics tomorrow so that you can see what it looks like. I am really happy with it. It was so funny because I added half the sand and then left to go rinse the other half. When I came back, my bolivians were already having a ball digging around in it


----------



## Thorin83 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like tanks with a lot of green stuff. Very nice. I like it!


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Great to hear you added the sand.. :thumb: Now you can really see some fun behavior.. Of course you know pics pics pics opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: .. My experience with sevs is that they are gonna play with the plants no matter what unless it was one that didn't bother their "design" concept. I know one rottk that got "trained" but I think that was an axceptional trainer and a very smart rottk :lol: :lol: :lol: Mine didn't uproot the plants so much as just pull them apart at the leaves and destroy them.. so good luck with that.. 
I also had to se[erate angels as they grew so I now have one adult in my husbands smaller tank and one adult plus 6 babies in my larger tank.. So far the adult male koi has accepted them and its been a few weeks.. we'll see how it goes as they get larger.. :lol: :lol: Angels can be very tempermental fish... but they are beautiful.. not too take anything away from the baby orangehead geos which are also growing and a kick to watch.. Good luck with your tank..Sue


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thorin83 said:


> I like tanks with a lot of green stuff. Very nice. I like it!


Thanks  Me too. Planted tanks are my favorite.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

DiscusQueen said:


> Hi.. Great to hear you added the sand.. :thumb: Now you can really see some fun behavior.. Of course you know pics pics pics opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: .. My experience with sevs is that they are gonna play with the plants no matter what unless it was one that didn't bother their "design" concept. I know one rottk that got "trained" but I think that was an axceptional trainer and a very smart rottk :lol: :lol: :lol: Mine didn't uproot the plants so much as just pull them apart at the leaves and destroy them.. so good luck with that..
> I also had to se[erate angels as they grew so I now have one adult in my husbands smaller tank and one adult plus 6 babies in my larger tank.. So far the adult male koi has accepted them and its been a few weeks.. we'll see how it goes as they get larger.. :lol: :lol: Angels can be very tempermental fish... but they are beautiful.. not too take anything away from the baby orangehead geos which are also growing and a kick to watch.. Good luck with your tank..Sue


Thanks Sue  I love the sand so far. Here are some pics:




























Yeah I know that Sevs are aweful with plants. Mine doesn't really chew on anything except my amazon sword, he just likes moving them around. I am trying to train him, but I am not sure if I really expect it to work. With the other plants he just likes to move them. I noticed that he always moved the ones around the piece of driftwood that he likes to hang out behind, so I moved those and so far he hasn't touched them yet. I was lucky with my angels. I ended up with 3 mated pairs out of my 6 juvies. Now I have 1 pair in this tank and 2 pairs in my 80 gallon with my sev. They have enough room so they don't bother eachother at all which is good because I couldn't stand it if I had to part with any of them. I hope that your tank is still going well too


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Neat layout, ktluvsfish. 
I like it this way much better, don't you?  


> Now I have 1 pair in this tank and 2 pairs in my 80 gallon with my sev. They have enough room so they don't bother eachother at all which is good because I couldn't stand it if I had to part with any of them.


Isn't that funny how we get so attached to these fishies? 


ps
Thanks for the angel fish advise.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. I like how the sand looks. The tank is looking great :thumb: .. Keep up the good work and good luck with the sevs and the plants... Thanks for asking... my tank is doing great.. the geos are growing.. some about 2- 2/12 inches now and the baby angels have grown from about dime size to nickel size.. The adult angel just kinda shoos them out of the way rather than going after them so for now all is well... As soon as they are all big enough to show up in the photos, I will try and post more pics.. Keep up the good work Sue


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I figured I should update this thread because I have had a lot of changes since the original post!

Sadly, my angels which were the centerpiece of my tank are no more  I moved and they didn't make it.

Once I set up all of my tanks again, I just could figure out an aquascaping that I liked in the 75 gallon. I ugraded the lights and moved everything over to my 70 Gallon Tall. I added a layer of about 2-3 inches of organic topsoil underneath the gravel, and the plant growth has exploded! The soil contains organic matter, and as it breaks down it sends out bubbles, giving the plants a natural source of CO2. I am really excited because since all of my tanks are low light, I have never had plants grow quickly before.

I also added some new fish. This is my current stock:

1 Male A. Hongsloi
2 Bolivian Rams
2 Pelvicachromis Taeniatus (Molwe)
1 Festivum
2 BN Plecos
1 King Tiger Plecos
4 CW21 Cories
2 Praecox Rainbows
3 Boesmani Rainbows
4 Turquoise Rainbows
4 SAE's

And last but not least.....here's a pic! Let me know what you think


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Your tank looks great! I'm sorry about the angels :-(


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks really nice! You do have wonderful plant growth.
Congrats on the new set up  and sorry you lost your angels.  
Looks like the 'bows are enjoying the plants.

About the Bolivian rams, I was wondering...you decided against a sandy beach for them?
I don't have B. rams and so I'm curious about them. 
 
alicem


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Alice, I decided to get rid of the beach of sand when I moved the tank over. My bolivians didn't like to sift through it much, and it was kind of a dead spot in my tank as far as aquascaping was concerned. I know many people have bolivians who love to sift through sand, but I don't know what's wrong with mine, lol. They by no means need sand, some just like it


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> They by no means need sand, some just like it


Ok, good to know, thanks :thumb:


----------

